# Golf GTi Mk1 cleaned from hibernation



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Got my Golf out of the garage a few weeks ago where it has sat for 14 years. Been too busy on getting all the mechanicals sorted to spend much time cleaning it, but with most of the jobs out of the way now I thought I would get it looking better.

No need for a wash, previously had cleaned all the dust off. Just a very light machine polish then a coat of PB White Diamond and topped off with Collinite 845. Plastics bought back to life with some old Racegglaze rubber and trim dressing I had lying around, and a good Hoover out inside.

No befores, other than the picture I took when I first unwrapped it out of the garage at Xmas!





[URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/parsley4paws/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps8ff14fae.jpg.html]










[/URL]


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Thats nice, 1.8?


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

dennis said:


> Thats nice, 1.8?


Yes it's the last of the line 'Campaign' model.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Had a Lhasa Green 1.6 back in the day. Lovely condition yours looks. Love the interior.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That's a beauty :argie: I love the interior too.

Just wondering what that patch is on the rear wing?


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> That's a beauty :argie: I love the interior too.
> 
> Just wondering what that patch is on the rear wing?


Had not noticed that, it's the shadow of the street light! I 'm not the worlds best photographer.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Great looking Mk1, Matey :thumb:

I used to own a 1979 Mk1 GTi, it had the 1.6 engine and a 4 speed box; I really miss that car. 

Andy...


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That is absolutely lovely! Great little car, credit to you


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

What a nice thing to unwrap at Christmas! Looks great. We all need something like that in our garages.

Want.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RICH2508 said:


> Had not noticed that, it's the shadow of the street light! I 'm not the worlds best photographer.


:lol: :lol:

Phew!

Thanks for that - now I ABSOLUTELY love the car  :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

how good does that look:argie:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Mars red, one of the greatest colours ever

What do you use on your bumpers and arch's?


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Phew!
> 
> Thanks for that - now I ABSOLUTELY love the car  :thumb:


I am glad that you pointed this out as these are the pictures I am sending to the insurers for the agreed value policy -I'll need to add a note I think!


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

possul said:


> Mars red, one of the greatest colours ever
> 
> What do you use on your bumpers and arch's?


I've used Raceglaze's. rubber trim dressing, I don't normally use this but as the plastic is 30 yrs old I thought it would be better as you leave it to soak in for 2-3 hrs and then coat again (plus another coat in a few days). I scrubbed all the ingrained dust and dirt with a tooth brush and some APC - got some funny looks from passersby but did the job.


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

WOW i wish i had something that nice that had been tucked away for that long

looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very very nice.

Love a bit of Old Skool!


----------



## TimGTi (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic, credit to you sir.


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

That's amazing  .. Would love a mk1 just couldn't bring myself to sell my mk2 lol


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I feel your pain!


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

scotty dog said:


> That's amazing  .. Would love a mk1 just couldn't bring myself to sell my mk2 lol


Back in the mid 90's I had this Mk1, a 78 LHD mk1 and two mk2's all at the same time. I must admit as an all rounder, the Mk2 was hard to beat, can't be long before they start to shoot up in price like the MK1 's

Recently saw an immaculate original A reg Mk2 for sale - I was so tempted if I had the space to do the same as I did with my Mk1 and put it away.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lovely looking car, let's see some more pictures please


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

dekerf1996 said:


> Lovely looking car, let's see some more pictures please


Don't have many more at the moment, here's the rest,


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That is mint would love one of these


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

A real gem :thumb:


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Lovely.....That is just about as good as it gets as far as a proper mk1 comes, hard to find in this condition with a mint interior as well usually have sagging bolsters and bleached fabric.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine is sat in a garage, unfortunately in another country - must go and get it !!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Perfect !!!


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Absolute minter mate - love that car!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

I really really like that!


----------



## tomo bpb (Sep 7, 2012)

stunning car looks like a gti the current models i believe are too boring looking love old skool


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Perfect example I love it get it to ultimate dubs!


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Dawesy90 said:


> Perfect example I love it get it to ultimate dubs!


Agreed. Very nice!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolutly stunning mate!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Car looks great, was a little concerned when there was an old sheet on it and junk on top lol....

Your garage door mech needs fixing now


----------



## Richard1973 (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice. My mate had a blue 1.1 many years ago. That was good fun to drive.
When I see an old car there are two things:
1 - it makes me feel old!
2 - They made the modern stuff look frumpy and bloated.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. All the mechanical work is done now, so it's MOT time on Saturday. Looking forward to driving it to the Test a Centre, it's only been in 1st gear up to now moving it around on the drive.

No power steering or ABS , the traction control is your right foot - going to take some getting used to again, especially as my main car is a Hybrid Lexus - probably as far removed from the Golf that you can get technology wise.


----------



## Dino500 (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

That's stunning.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Any updates ??


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

dandam said:


> Any updates ??


Well yes, but good news and bad news. It passed its MOT first time and I put a couple of hundred miles on it over the next couple of weekends. The BBS alloys I had put on were a little wide and rubbed on the arches when going over bumps, and all the time when the kids sat in the back, so I got another set of BBS wheels and refurbed them and as they are an inch narrower they run fine.

That wasn't the bad news however.... A couple of weeks ago drove the car out of the garage and oil suddenly started pouring out of the oil cooler -all over the drive. Could not see any reason why just assumed the cooler had failed, so bought a new one, fitted it one evening and ran the engine in the garage for about 20 mins (it was raining outside and seeing as it's not got wet in 20yrs did not want to take it out). Switched it off, couple of days later jumped in drove out of the garage and exactly same thing happened! Seemed to have really high pressure in the oil, took rocker cover breather off then leak stopped but then low pressure warning light came on.

Still not really sure what's wrong but after searching forums might be down to faulty oil pump valve, so now have a new pump to fit and another. Oil cooler, pipes and filter housing next week in desperation.

Anyway - to lighten the doom and gloom here are a few pictures with the new wheels....


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely car - I had a MK1 Campaign in Mars Red and loved it to bits. Sorry to read about the oil woes and that you can manage to find the root of the problem soon.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I recognise the number plate on this car from the mid 90's vw show car scene.

So pleased you resisted modifying it too much, looks fantastic.

I had 5 or 6 mk2 gti's over the years, but sold my last car as a shell after stripping it down in 2002, it sitting in the garage for 8 years before finally selling it. Should never have taken It apart.


----------

